# A few words about me?



## robertzell (Sep 19, 2016)

First, just I want to apologize for my English. I write through the Google translator, and therefore the quality of the translation may not be very good. If something is not clear, then ask again necessarily. This is normal.

Who is doing what I want to share their life experiences. Experience I have enough, and perhaps it's time to share it. Perhaps my comments and advice would be helpful. I'm glad this course.

I have a blog and you can watch it on my profile (link). Blog am and my friends. It is also about love and relationships between people. There are accounts in social networks, if someone would be interested, you can share it.

In general, I hope we get a lot of interesting things from each other. Thank you for your attention!
(Again sorry for my english)


----------



## Sephirox (Sep 18, 2016)

Cool, thats great to hear. I'm kind of the opposite, I'm looking to learn from experiences here.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello,

Your google translation is good enough to understand. What is your native language?


----------

